# Aquascaping advice wanted *now inc plans*



## Seagull (10 Apr 2012)

I planted out my tank a few months ago and plant-wise, things don't seem to be going _too_ badly. I dose daily with EasyCarbo & a fertilizer providing trace elements, though I have been told that it would be better to have some macro ferts in there too and intend to get some of those as well (possibly a fert which provides both). Lighting is 11W and is generally on for around 12 hours a day. However, I'm just not happy with how the tank looks.






I have had to trim some of the emersed leaves from the echinodoras which have not yet grown back leaving a gap in the plants. While I know the leaves are likely to grow back, I just don't feel this is quite the look I wanted when I first planted out. I was wondering if you could help me out a bit and get the tank looking a bit better. I feel it looks a bit un-planned and scruffy - a bit wild really.

Any advice is greatly appriciated.

Many Thanks


----------



## darren636 (10 Apr 2012)

*Re: Aquascaping advice wanted *inc pic**

carbo and trace- try adding macro nutrients- npk. i am sure your fighter enjoys having lots of plants. well done to you for that.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Aquascaping advice wanted *inc pic**

You can obviously grow plants well!

The biggest area for improvement would be to use some finer textures and more defined composition. The large swords are overwhelming.

Another important aspect is hardscape. This usually forms the backbone to an aquascape, where your plant choice often follows accordingly.

Have a read through the pinned aquascaping threads in the Aquascaping sub-forum for more advice, in particular the "Aquascaping Basics Parts 1-3".

All the best,
George


----------



## Seagull (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Aquascaping advice wanted *inc pic**

Thankyou very much for the replies.
 Darren, that's sort of what I meant, do you know of any ferts which provide both macros and trace, or should I just buy a macro fertilizer?
George, I'll have a read through the aquasaping basics you suggested.  What plants might provide the finer textures/defined compositions? What about some redmoor or manzanita wood where the swords are, then have some swords growing around it for a start off?

Thanks again


----------



## darren636 (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Aquascaping advice wanted *inc pic**

have a look at Aquaessentials. They are a forum sponsor and do a range of liquid ferts. But for sure, you need trace and macro. Or you can mix up your own with the ei starter kit from aquariumplantfood UK. 18 pounds for all you need .


----------



## George Farmer (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Aquascaping advice wanted *inc pic**

Yes, wood is a good basis and Redmoor and Manzanita are excellent examples.

Typical planting could consist of something like Vallisneria nana in the background, some crypts in the midground and your Anubias around the wood. A small-midsize sword like Echinodorus quadricostatus or E. vesuvias would look good in the midground too.  You could keep the foreground open, and use some small pebbles and gravel to make it interesting and naturalistic. But these are just ideas from the top of my head, and it's your tank.... 

Take a look around the Internet for inspiration.  The AGA showcase is a great resource, for example.

The good thing is you seem to be able to grow plants well. This is often the trickiest part for many. Now you are free to explore the exciting and creative side of aquascaping!   

Cheers,
George


----------



## awtong (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Aquascaping advice wanted *inc pic**

As mentioned by George I think some mid ground crypts would really work in front of those swords.  I would say some some that have brown / red colouration would help break up and compliment the green of the large swords.

Andy


----------



## Seagull (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Aquascaping advice wanted *inc pic**

Ok, thanks for all the advice. I'll have a think and try to come up with some kind of plan, then maybe put it on here to get your thoughts on it


----------



## George Farmer (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Aquascaping advice wanted *inc pic**



			
				Seagull said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks for all the advice. I'll have a think and try to come up with some kind of plan, then maybe put it on here to get your thoughts on it


Plans are good. We like plans. Better than going full steam ahead without much thought, then deciding to re-do everything a few days later.


----------



## Seagull (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Aquascaping advice wanted *inc pic**

Ok, I've actually found a plan I did a while back which I still quite like.









•a & b - maybe some of the two types of sword I already have in my tank?

•c - something to go in the middle of the wood 

•d - anubias on wood, which I already have (unsure what type it is though, possibly nana)

•e - I currently have hygrophila polysperma here, which grows wildly (despite trimming which has been done dramatically in the first pic at the top of the page - I'm sure if would have overtaken most of my tank if left untouched!) and at an angle too. I think I might like a stem plant here, but not sure what. 

•f & g - I thought of some smaller foreground plants for 'f' and a 'background' plant for 'g'. I don't mind several different species for either and would appriciate ideas. Would smaller crypt species work for 'f'? I've had little luck with vallis in the past for 'g' - any other ideas?

Just ideas really, other suggestions are more than welcome. 

Thanks for all the help


----------



## darren636 (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Aquascaping advice wanted *inc pic**

looks like e scene from Button moon!


----------



## GHNelson (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Aquascaping advice wanted *inc pic**



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> looks like e scene from Button moon!


Brilliant classic


----------



## Seagull (11 Apr 2012)

*Re: Aquascaping advice wanted *inc pic**

I have no idea what that is


----------



## Seagull (12 Apr 2012)

*Re: Aquascaping advice wanted *inc pic**

Bump


----------



## Seagull (24 Apr 2012)

Bump


----------



## Seagull (6 May 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Seagull (14 May 2012)

Bump?


----------



## darren636 (15 May 2012)

did you do a re scape?


----------

